# Cat just had kittens, have questions



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello, all.

It's me again, and my rats are doing great.

I'm not sure where or who to ask, so I thought I'd revisit because there are plenty of animal lovers here who might be able to help out.

I have some questions about kittens.

My cat just had a litter of kittens.

I'm wondering if I can move them, and her?

She's quite tame with us.

My 2 year old nephew is here, so I might need to move them somewhere safe.

Is it alright to move them? Will the mother mind?

Everyone else is asleep right now.

Anyway, thank you all so much for taking the time to read this, it's appreciated.

I just couldn't think of where to ask.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I've tried consulting my book on cats, but I can't find if it's fine to handle the kittens at this time.

My nephew, who's very active and noisy, and grandmother, who doesn't like cats, are both here, as well as my cousin.

So there are plenty of strangers for the mother.


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

You can move her to a safe location with her kittens, she shouldnt be bothered, it is better to have the babies safe and mum stress free and away from strangers, find a safe, quiet place and put her there with the kittens and make that a restricted area for your nephew.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

I've moved her and her kittens to a safer place.

She didn't put up much of a fuss, but I pray she and her kittens will be fine.

She's a young cat and first time mother.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Actually, she was supposed to be moved here earlier, but nobody made sure she was out of the house.

Usually I do that, but I went to bed early, thinking I could trust someone to take responsibility.

It just so happened that tonight was the night she had her kittens, so it became extra work for me.

Oh, well.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

My cat might also have fleas, not sure how to get rid of them.

I have flea spray which says it's made from natural ingredients, but I'm not sure if it's safe for the kittens.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Depending on which spray, it might be okay. A good bath with dawn dish soap (the regular blue kind) will kill all live fleas and larvae. Start with a ring of soap around her neck as the fleas will run to the dryest part of her (the head) and then give her a good bath with it. Dawn will also strip all chemicals (frontline, advantix, etc) off the skin so apply that after if you have it. 

Not sure if you should bathe young kittens though :/ idk much about cats.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

The spray does say it's safe for pets, but I think I'll just play it safe.

The cats really hate the spray, of course, so they refuse to cooperate, which is why I haven't been able to get rid of the fleas effectively.


----------



## sunshadow (Apr 5, 2013)

DO NOT bathe the newborns, the mama will do fine with a bath with Dawn, as stated above, i have 10 cats and have had Plenty of experience with the tiny ones. and moving the mama and babies is fine, but watch her as she may try to move them back to where She wants them. Ive had that happen and suddenly have newborns in bed with me haha


----------



## sunshadow (Apr 5, 2013)

oh..and post piccies of the babies! <3 i love kittens


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you for the advice! She moved the kittens yesterday, but not far.



sunshadow said:


> oh..and post piccies of the babies! <3 i love kittens


This pic is from day 1, but it's mostly of the mother. Will try to take more focused on the kittens.


----------



## sunshadow (Apr 5, 2013)

omg so cute!


----------



## sunshadow (Apr 5, 2013)

and sorry if i sounded snappish about not bathing the babies..it can kill them so early, the shock...


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

sunshadow said:


> and sorry if i sounded snappish about not bathing the babies..it can kill them so early, the shock...


No problem.

There are 3 kittens, all white, like the mother, but one has spots.


----------



## sunshadow (Apr 5, 2013)

thye are soooooo cute!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Won't be able to get more pics for now, she's moved them behind a bookshelf. Just have to trust her judgment.

In other news, I've cleaned out an old rabbit hutch for the rats, so they have a bigger living space.


----------



## sunshadow (Apr 5, 2013)

behind a bookshelf may not be the best place for them. accidents to little newborns are all too common and you want to socialize them as well so they trust you and the humans you gift them to.


----------

